# Loosing weight by Not eating!



## karloc (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi, I was diagnosed a week ago bought a BG monitor on day 2, 8.1 and 9 were before and after lunch when monitor arrived since then got morning readings 5.7, 5.7, 5.7, 5.2 hope I can keep this going down.

Have lost 6lbs in weight this week, still many to go.

I went from crazy carbs to very low carbs and very little food. (except satuday with mixed grill at beefeater but swapped chips for salad.)
I had a habit of missing 1 or 2 meals a day so thought I could try and take advantage of that habit to loose weight faster.

"Not eating" is a thing that I don't normally talk about - always been a taboo subject for some strange reason

I have been reading lots on here and elsewhere and learning much.
I have come across a Dr Fung and find what he says very interesting and good at explaining how the body works, storing fat, using it etc. and fasting.

For me I like to understand and it all 'clicks' for me - wont completely make it easy but easier

Here is a long (1.5 hours) interview with him where he explains a lot of stuff and I wont try and explain it all in a few words but he does talk about why 'most' diets fail and we revert back over time. Bodies are complex so I believe that the more we understand the better we can try and deal with loosing weight as there is not quite a single fix for all.






Hope you watch it and hope you find it as insightful as I did.
I am sure I will rewatch it a few times to catch anything I missed.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 17, 2019)

I suspect I have done too many low calorie diets as from time to time I find I lose my appetite and eat very little, but I also sleep a lot and do not feel like doing anything much.
Normally it only lasts a few days, but I got very overheated on the last bank holiday, and seem to be very dozy. I don't think it is anything serious, but I am eating very little, and it has gone on for so long my weight had dropped just a little.
I have bought some packs of almonds and plan to roast and salt them as they are usually something I like - see if that sparks a bit of interest.


----------



## karloc (Sep 17, 2019)

Its interesting that a low calorie diet makes your metabolic rate drop but fasting makes it rise, we are strange things


----------

